# Romantic Road, Fussen to Wartzburg



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi

Any and all info on a trip up this in July / Aug gratefully received..........

How long should I allow?
Never done a Stelplast....first time in Germany for me !!!

ANY advice welcome

Garcia


----------



## blindwatchertrev (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi Garcia, Looking forward to any replies because will be in Germany in June and July and haven't an itinerary as yet so might get some good ideas. Thanks for the post.Trev


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We did it the other way around a few years ago in a car (it was an Aston Martin DB9 Volante though :grin2: ) so not much help re campsites/Stplatz etc..sorry.:frown2:

imho the last 20 miles or so to Fussen made the trip. The rest of the driving wasn't particularly spectacular. Both Wurzburg and Fussen were very nice places though :smile2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Excellent stellplatz in Fussen with all mod-cons but next to the bus depot so park at the other side of the stellplatz if you want to sleep beyond 6.00am.
It's in a retail park so not very pretty but convenient for shops.
If you go up to the castle there's plenty of dedicated M/H parking in the village.
The trip around the castle is not to be missed.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes, Fussen is well worth it, so is the stellplatz. We drove up to the castle in August, it was very busy and you have to have a guided tour but it was an enjoyable visit nonetheless. We liked all the stellplatz around there, one that sticks out was Wangen, we enjoyed locating all the various fountains there. Remember to take a hose to fill up with water at the stellplatz, a lot of them have some sort of guard on them that stops you getting a watering can underneath - although many had been bent back by previous visitors.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

The medieval town of Rothenburg ob der Tauber should not be missed. Good parking/ stellplatz right outside the wall.

We were told that the tap guards mentioned above are to stop people fouling the tap when they try to wash out their toilet cassette at the wrong tap. Unbelievable some people if true.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Another town worth a visit is Nordingen, an old walled town built in a meteor crater. There is a tower in the centre, Daniels tower, with fantastic views from the top. It's a long climb up though but well worth it. There is free overnight parking outside the walls. We did the trip over 7 days a couple of years back.

Colin


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Just don't leave it until Saturday afternoon to take your wife into town to do some shopping or else you'll be in trouble!

Kev


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

WildThingsKev said:


> Just don't leave it until Saturday afternoon to take your wife into town to do some shopping or else you'll be in trouble!
> 
> Kev


Why? What happens on Sat afternoons in Germany?


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

The shops are closed. I have a bit of a record of taking my wife to "dead cert" shopping destinations in europe only to find everything closed.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Kev

It does vary from state to state in Germany

Ian


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Garcia

Landsberg am lech has an automated Steplatz and is quite a nice town to visit.
It has a church which is plain on the outside but unbelievable on the inside.
* Stadtpfarrkirche Maria Himmelfahrt *

Agree Rothenburg is a must

It was october when we went and in Fussen it was -10 so elected to stay at campsite which had its own stelplatz on the edge, just before Fussen, tranquil

We also went to Rain, Donauworth was chock a block so decided not to stay. We saw Eurocopter site on the way to Rain, only one other motorhome there, and he was towing a shed on wheels. 12h elec 1Euro

Nordlingen Good.

Have done the whole route took about 10 days that was probably too fast, and we have done little chunks at other times

Ian


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. Lots of helpful advice and info. Keep 'em coming if there's anything more that anyone can say.
One question....Stellplatz.....are they just like French Aires or is there something I should know....
Garcia


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

They're sort of like French Aires - but some of them are much bigger and more organised, with electricity. You're more likely to be surrounded (dwarfed?) by enormous Concordes and the like.

We really enjoyed the Romantische Strasse - worth getting the Bordatlas guide, loads of good Stellplaetze listed.

Not strictly on the route but a few miles from Wuertzburg there's a place called Wertheim - has a huge outlet village and by it an enormous MH showroom called ExpoCamp. I've been to smaller MH exhibitions! And they have a free Stellplatz as well (pay for electric.)


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

The main difference we found is that most stellplatz charge, but then again everything usually works. With regard to shopping, we always struggle to find bread on a Sunday, it's definitely not like France in that respect.


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

Make sure you get the free guide at your first stop.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Rothenburg at dusk on the ramparts is magic. Town is full of coach trips day time.

Dick


----------



## orridge (Apr 30, 2013)

namder said:


> Make sure you get the free guide at your first stop.


Can you eleborate on the free guide please.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Garcia said:


> Thanks for all the replies. Lots of helpful advice and info. Keep 'em coming if there's anything more that anyone can say.
> One question....Stellplatz.....are they just like French Aires or is there something I should know....
> Garcia


Many stellplaz are pay and display. Without a German CC you will need plenty of coin. EHUs are also often metered and coin operated as well, ßometimes at the post and sometimes at a central paystation. Generally more formal than Aires, more often than not with pitches delineated.

Dick


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

orridge said:


> Can you eleborate on the free guide please.


I tried to upload a scan of the cover page but it was too large. However it's titled Romantic Road Germany, available in most popular European languages at the tourist offices along the route.

John


----------

